# Router + Access Point ?



## GodWar (4. Januar 2007)

Guten Tag!

Folgende Situation liegt bei uns vor:

Wir haben 3 PC's. Einem im Keller der Haupt PC der eigendlich immer an ist. Der zweite ist eine Etage höher, welcher momentan mit einem Wireles Lan Stick läuft. Ein dritter noch eine Etage höher. So wir haben einen Router und einen Access Point. Wie muss ich nur wo was aufstellen und anstecken damit alle 3 eine gute Verbindung haben? Moment steckt der Router am PC1 und der Acces Point mit einem langem Kabel in der ersten Etage am Router. Das funktioniert haber leider nicht ich kommen nicht auf den Access Point mit einem PC. 

Vielen Dank!


----------

